# Alte festplatte in einen neuen eigenbau einbauen



## JottiGG (18. April 2017)

Also was mich gerade beschäftigt ist ob ich einfach meine alte HDD ohne sie zu formatieren einfach in einen neu bau ( neu bau werde ich noch bauen ) einbauen kann? Was man noch sagen kann die HDD hat eine Kapazität von 1000 GB. Sonst weiß ich nicht was man noch dazu sagen kann.


----------



## Olstyle (18. April 2017)

Wenn nicht das Betriebssystem darauf ist geht es vollkommen problemlos.

Wenn es die OS Platte ist geht es meistens auch, da ist eine Neuinstallation in der Regel aber zu empfehlen.


----------



## evilgrin68 (18. April 2017)

Mich Beschäftigt, ob die alte Festplatte mit einem funktionierenden Betriebssystem dann die neue Hardware antreiben soll... Immer diese Informationsvielfalt.

Wenn die Platte nur ein Datengrab ist, immer hinein damit. Wenn sie das Betriebssystem enthällt, dieses neu Installieren.


----------



## JottiGG (18. April 2017)

also die Festplatte soll das Betriebssystem zur verfügung stellen, falls das nicht funktionieren sollte muss ich mir dann Windows 10 neu kaufen oder kann ich es irgendwie kostenlos bekommen ?


----------



## evilgrin68 (18. April 2017)

Auf der Platte ist jetzt ein Betriebsystem installiert? Wenn Ja, welches?

Wenn du einen kompletten Plattformwechsel (zB.: AMD auf Intel, Technik von vor 5 Jahren auf aktuelle Technik, etc.) vornimmst, dann sollte das Betriebssystem neu installiert werden. Leider ist zu deinem jetzigen System/Rechner nichts bekannt und was du vor hast neu zu Kaufen.

Günstige Windows 10 Keys gibts bei ebäh.


----------



## JottiGG (18. April 2017)

das jetztige Betriebssystem ist Windows 10.
es soll ein komplett wechsel von Intel auf AMD werden
die Technik ist schon recht alt so um die 4-3 jahre. 
aber das Problem ist dann ich weiß nicht wie ich das neu installieren soll und mit dem BIOS update und so weiß ich auch nicht so ganz wie ich das machen soll.


----------



## evilgrin68 (18. April 2017)

Wie hast du denn bisher dein Betriebssystem installiert? Durch Beten?

Und welches BIOS Update? Ein BIOS Update ist zum Beispiel im Handbuch zum Motherboard beschrieben.


----------



## JottiGG (18. April 2017)

Der PC den ich jetzt habe war ja schon ein fertig bau den ich noch ein bissl aufgerüstet habe. ich habe einfach nur von Windows 8 auf Windows 10 geupdated. kann ich denn irgendwie Windows 10 kostenlos downloaden ?


----------



## wuselsurfer (18. April 2017)

JottiGG schrieb:


> Der PC den ich jetzt habe war ja schon ein fertig bau


Wo gekauft?
Welche Komponeneten?


----------



## JottiGG (18. April 2017)

welche Komponenten meinst du die vom jetztigen PC oder dem neuen ?


----------



## JottiGG (18. April 2017)

http://i.imgur.com/euezfIY.jpg falls du die Komponenten vom neuen PC meinst


----------



## JottiGG (18. April 2017)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wo gekauft?
> Welche Komponeneten?



den PC habe ich in einer Facebook gruppe gekauft.

die Komponenten sind:

CPU: Intel Core i5 4570 3,2 Ghz

GPU: 6GB Asus GeForce GTX 1060 Dual OC

CPU Kühler: Keine Ahnung was für einer das ist.

Netzteil: Corsair CX600

RAM: 8GB HyperX FURY blau DDR3-1600 DIMM CL10 Dual Kit

Gehäuse Lüfter: 2 unbekannte marke lüfter


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (18. April 2017)

Da du einen I5  und eine GTX 1060 hast, wäre die erste Frage: wo drückt der Schuh?  Da gibt es jetzt weitaus schlechtere Systeme ^^

Zum neuen PC: hfftl hast du die Hardware noch nicht bestellt...da könntest du reichlich Kohle sparen


----------



## JottiGG (18. April 2017)

ja ist ja alles gerade noch in Planung. ich will halt meinen ersten selbst gebauten bauen und komplett mit RGB beleuchten denn es soll halt was für eine längere zeit sein

PS: ich möchte gerne mit dem PC streamen und Videos bearbeiten und deshalb auch ein großes update damit alles schneller geht.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (18. April 2017)

RGB und längere Zeit - naja, jeder wie er meint ^^


----------



## JottiGG (19. April 2017)

was würdest du denn empfehlen ?


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (19. April 2017)

0 Samsung SSD 850 EVO  500GB, SATA (MZ-75E500B)
1 Crucial MX300  525GB, SATA (CT525MX300SSD1)
1 AMD Ryzen 7 1700, 8x 3.00GHz, boxed (YD1700BBAEBOX)
0 AMD Ryzen 7 1700X, 8x 3.40GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (YD170XBCAEWOF)
1 G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit  16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-16GVKB)
1 MSI X370 Gaming Pro Carbon (7A32-001R)
1 Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B (100700726)
0 Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 schwarz, schallgedämmt (NXDS3B)
1 Fractal Design Define R5 Black, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R5-BK)
0 be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 schwarz mit Sichtfenster, schallgedämmt (BGW11)
1 be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234)
0 be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11  550W ATX 2.4 (BN250)

So in die Richtung....du siehst, dass einige Komponenten gleich/ähnlich sind. Einiges hab ich auch nur dazu gepackt, damit du den (preislichen) Unterschied siehst.

Mal ein paar Worte....

SSD: Die MX300 ist günstiger bei mehr Kapazität. Die Leistung ist im gleichen Bereich, von daher könnte man hier noch sparen.
Netzteil: Wenn du das Dark Power haben möchtest - okay. Ist ein sehr gutes Netzteil. Die 550W Variante ist technisch aber quasi baugleich zur 650er (und auch zur 750er) und reicht daher locker aus. Ein gutes E10 tut es aber auch und ist nochmal etwas günstiger...und auch hier könnte man sogar auf die 400W Variante setzen (je nach GPU).
CPU: Den R7 1700 kannst du ähnlich/gleich weit/er übertakten wie/als den 1700X. Hier ließe sich also auch etwas sparen...
Gehäuse: Das ist nun mal Geschmackssache. Das Dark Base gefällt mir persönlich zwar auch sehr gut, allerdings ist das für meinen Geschmack ca. 100€ zu teuer. Wenn´s das sein soll, werde ich dich aber nicht abhalten  


Schlussendlich stellt sich mir aber immer noch die Frage: wo drückt beim I5 und der GTX 1060 der Schuh? Vor zwei Monaten wäre das noch als "normaler" 800€-Konfig-Vorschlag hier rausgegangen...


----------



## Zocker_Boy (19. April 2017)

Was Windows 10 betrifft:
Das Betriebssystem kannst du dir bei Microsoft direkt runterladen und mit dem sogenannten "Media Creation Tool" (ein kleines Programm) zu einer DVD oder einem USB-Stick verarbeiten, von dem du dann booten und das OS installieren kannst.
Das Procedere hier im Detail zu erklären, ist jetzt zu umfangreich; hier hilft ggf. Google oder Youtube weiter.

Wenn du den Lizeenzkey von deinem Windows 8 noch hast, kannst du das Windows 10 damit auch aktivieren. Anderenfalls musst du dir einen neuen Windows-Key kaufen (z. B. in ebay).


----------



## JottiGG (19. April 2017)

Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Was Windows 10 betrifft:
> Das Betriebssystem kannst du dir bei Microsoft direkt runterladen und mit dem sogenannten "Media Creation Tool" (ein kleines Programm) zu einer DVD oder einem USB-Stick verarbeiten, von dem du dann booten und das OS installieren kannst.
> Das Procedere hier im Detail zu erklären, ist jetzt zu umfangreich; hier hilft ggf. Google oder Youtube weiter.
> 
> Wenn du den Lizeenzkey von deinem Windows 8 noch hast, kannst du das Windows 10 damit auch aktivieren. Anderenfalls musst du dir einen neuen Windows-Key kaufen (z. B. in ebay).



ja ich habe noch einen Windows 8 Pro key. Aber ist dieses kostenlose update auf Windows 10 denn nicht schon abgelaufen ?


----------



## JottiGG (19. April 2017)

Schlussendlich stellt sich mir aber immer noch die Frage: wo drückt beim I5 und der GTX 1060 der Schuh? Vor zwei Monaten wäre das noch als "normaler" 800€-Konfig-Vorschlag hier rausgegangen...[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> also bei mir ist das Problem ich habe zurzeit ein H81M-ITX Mainboard von Asrock und brauche einfach mehr RAM und schnelleren ram ich will nämlich Arma 3 spielen das spiel hat eine recht fette und große map mit vielen Sachen drauf (Die map ist ungefähr so groß wie 3 x die map von gta 5) da man dort sich recht schnell bewegen tut also herum fährt mit 200 kmh verändert sich schnell mal die Umgebung und dann heißt es Dsync und laggs bis zum geht nicht mehr, meine Hoffnung ist mehr ram mit mehr mhz und DDR4. und da ich schon seit etwas längerem plane mir mal einen kompletten PC selber zusammen zu bauen (was dann hier mein erster wäre). nun das Mainboard was ich jetzt gerade habe unterstützt kein DDR4. Was ich noch vorhabe ist mein System mit RGB zu beleuchten also wieso nicht einfach nen komplett neuen PC zusammen basteln.


----------



## JottiGG (19. April 2017)

Übrigens hier ist hier ist noch einmal eine überarbeitete Version von dem ganzen 


CPU: 		AMD Ryzen 7 1700X 8x 3.40GHz
LINK:		AMD Ryzen 7 1700X 8x 3.40GHz So.AM4 WOF

GPU:		6GB Asus GeForce GTX 1060 Dual OC
LINK:		6GB Asus GeForce GTX 1060 Dual OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0

PSU:		650 Watt be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11
LINK:		650 Watt be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 Modular 80+

SSD:		500GB Samsung 850 Evo 2.5"
LINK:		500GB Samsung 850 Evo 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s

HDD:		1000GB Seagate Desktop HDD
LINK:		1000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST1000DM003 32MB

MOBO:	Asus ROG Crosshair VI Hero
LINK:		http://bit.ly/2oLMu6Q

CHASSIS:	be quiet! Dark Base 900 Pro
LINK:		http://bit.ly/2oVOCJR

RAM:              16GB Corsair Vengeance RGB DDR4-3000
LINK:		http://bit.ly/2pRSbxP

CPU C: 	be quiet! Silent Loop 280 Komplett-Wasserkühlung
LINK:		http://bit.ly/2ot1Slh

CHASSIS C:	 5 x be quiet! Silent Wings 3
LINK:		http://bit.ly/2osucnw


----------



## SilasHammig (19. April 2017)

Arma 3 profitiert nicht von vielen Kernen sondern allein von einem sehr hohen IPC.


Gesendet via Tapatalk


----------



## JottiGG (20. April 2017)

ich zocke ja nicht alleine Arma 3 aber arma ist halt das am meisten power ziehenste game was ich aufm PC hab bei mir


----------

